# Single or dually 1ton



## Owner/operator (Feb 22, 2021)

I don’t understand the reason for purchasing a 1 ton truck but not being a dually....not necessarily for snow but in general......thanks


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

"The right tool for the job"


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A ton is still a ton. regardless.


----------



## Owner/operator (Feb 22, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> "The right tool for the job"


i still don't get the difference


----------



## Owner/operator (Feb 22, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> A ton is still a ton. regardless.


Yeah but I " assume " that the dual wheels would have an. Effect on what could go in the bed...other wise I don't get the difference...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

One has four wheels on the rear axle and one has two.
you can still put a ton in the bed of either of them.

The extra wheels are like training wheels for stability.

A two wheel 1 ton with generate more ground force achieving more traction. 
end it will fit between the gate posts at some of the fishing access is that limit camping.


----------



## Owner/operator (Feb 22, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> One has four wheels on the rear axle and one has two.
> you can still put a ton in the bed of either of them.
> 
> The extra wheels are like training wheels for stability.
> ...


Now I understood the wheel count...I have had one.... but the stability logic makes since....and the width only makes since....but the bed capacity seems like it would be different...but...thanks


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

@Mr.Markus


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If they’re both 1 tons, why would one carry more and one carry less?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Owner/operator said:


> i still don't get the difference


The one with dual rear tires can legally have more Payload/ hauling capacity.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> The one with dual rear tires can legally have more Payload/ hauling capacity.


How?
Changing the rating of the tire or adding more of them doesn't change the spring rate or the sticker in the door jam

you could change the tire, to a tire with a higher weight rating on the truck with the singles to achieve the same weight capacity as the guy with 4 or possibly greater.

If your 2000 pounds weighs differently than those 2000 pounds…


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> How?
> Changing the rating of the tire or adding more of them doesn't change the spring rate or the sticker in the door jam
> 
> you could change the tire, to a tire with a higher weight rating on the truck with the singles to achieve the same weight capacity as the guy with 4 or possibly greater.
> ...


The gvwr on a drw is usually higher than that of an srw


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

For example, the Ford F-350 with a diesel engine and single rear wheels can tow a max of 18,000 lbs while with duallys it can tow 21,000lbs. And stability.
but by the size of the three and four axle toy haulers& fifth wheels etc. etc. I see toad on the road it doesn’t matter if you have a single rear wheel three-quarter ton or dulle1 ton .
you’d be surprised to see if the four place horse trailers you see behind 1/4 tons.

Op what will you mostly use it for?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi


Hydromaster said:


> For example, the Ford F-350 with a diesel engine and single rear wheels can tow a max of 18,000 lbs while with duallys it can tow 21,000lbs. And stability.
> but by the size of the three and four axle toy haulers& fifth wheels etc. etc. I see toad on the road it doesn't matter if you have a single rear wheel three-quarter ton or dulle1 ton .
> you'd be surprised to see if the four place horse trailers you see behind 1/4 tons.
> 
> Op what will you mostly use it for?


according to this it can do 22,800


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.cjponyparts.com/resources/srw-vs-drwSo every year it's a numbers game.
And honestly the only thing I know about Fords is not to get one , ever again.

Pin weight, bumper weight
maxx Capacity for either?

and since when did the plowjockey worry about being overweight, him or the truck ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> For example, the Ford F-350 with a diesel engine and single rear wheels can tow a max of 18,000 lbs while with duallys it can tow 21,000lbs. And stability.
> but by the size of the three and four axle toy haulers& fifth wheels etc. etc. I see toad on the road it doesn't matter if you have a single rear wheel three-quarter ton or dulle1 ton .
> you'd be surprised to see if the four place horse trailers you see behind 1/4 tons.
> 
> Op what will you mostly use it for?


Dually's are typically used for towing large RV's and GN's oot here, the training wheels are a positive in the canyons. 
Duallys with flat beds allow for loading 4 full size skids and you can haul more hay in the bed.
Family has duallys and SRW 1 tonne pickups they use on their ranches, dually's suck on 2 track roads but offer more floation in feilds. 
Having used both I would never own a dually usless it was a road ride that was mainly used for towing and even then the advantage is minimal IMO.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The difference in the 2 is about 800# of payload provided by the the fact that duals spread out your load transfer to the tires....duals dont turn as tight as the srw,
Other than the axle on the back the only other difference is the helper springs.
Everything being equal I prefer the srw for plowing, I bought the dual to keep MTO happy. Even with a fully loaded 2 yard spreader I have yet too see a difference in wearability or safety, my first srw had 450k km on its gas engine, my second ( still in service) with a diesel has 600k
The dually is not fun on some of tye whinedy drives I do, always cutting it tight on corners...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You guys need to "upgrade" to super singles...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You guys need to "upgrade" to super singles...


Now that you mention it,I am looking for a set of 19.5 Rickson's, for my camper truck. Would have to be for 2000 and older Chevy SRW.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You guys need to "upgrade" to super singles...


Yeah...Im gonna say no, Cotton!


----------



## Owner/operator (Feb 22, 2021)

This curiosity of mine...is not really for plowing...but I’m in need of a bigger truck for landscaping , so I’m going over my variables...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Owner/operator said:


> This curiosity of mine...is not really for plowing...but I'm in need of a bigger truck for landscaping , so I'm going over my variables...


F450 chassis w/ a hook & go or switch and go and central hydraulics


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> F450 chassis w/ a hook & go or switch and go and central hydraulics


F550 would make more sense. Too much carrying capacity is lost with a 450 vs 550.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> F550 would make more sense. Too much carrying capacity is lost with a 450 vs 550.


F600


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> F600


Did he ever get that truck untangled from the power-lines?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> F600


F6fiddy


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> F6fiddy


Speak English Marky Mark


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You guys need to "upgrade" to super singles...


I already did.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> For example, the Ford F-350 with a diesel engine and single rear wheels can tow a max of 18,000 lbs while with duallys it can tow 21,000lbs. And stability.
> but by the size of the three and four axle toy haulers& fifth wheels etc. etc. I see toad on the road it doesn't matter if you have a single rear wheel three-quarter ton or dulle1 ton .
> you'd be surprised to see if the four place horse trailers you see behind 1/4 tons.
> 
> Op what will you mostly use it for?


Is this a new language you made up??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> Is this a new language you made up??


Kovid brain...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Kovid brain...


I had it and the jab so there is that .


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> Now that you mention it,I am looking for a set of 19.5 Rickson's, for my camper truck. Would have to be for 2000 and older Chevy SRW.


I change our 2006 chevy 3500 to vison heavy haul 19.5 and put on 245-70-19.5 16 ply. we haul the same weight as before but it sure feels alot more stable cheaper than selling the pu or changing to a drw


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

dan67 said:


> I change our 2006 chevy 3500 to vison heavy haul 19.5 and put on 245-70-19.5 16 ply. we haul the same weight as before but it sure feels alot more stable cheaper than selling the pu or changing to a drw, haul a 8'6" camper and horse trailer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Owner/operator said:


> I don't understand the reason for purchasing a 1 ton truck but not being a dually....not necessarily for snow but in general......thanks


Payload is higher than a 3/4 ton, rear end is beefier than a 3/4 ton, has overloads that are not on 3/4 ton.

So a SWR is like a heavy duty 3/4 ton. That is the reason on bought one.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

a 2500 dodge with the Cummins has the same rear end as the swr 3500 with the Cummins, only diff is a leaf in the rear spring pack .

and the planetary gear set is the same as in the dwr.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> a 2500 dodge with the Cummins has the same rear end as the swr 3500 with the Cummins, only diff is a leaf in the rear spring pack .
> 
> and the planetary gear set is the same as in the dwr.


Dont tow mirrors go out further...?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dont tow mirrors go out out further...?


It's a optical conclusion.

It's wrong to discriminate against people pulling Ghost trailers…

but I do it anyway,


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Optical conclusion?

great! More plowsite terms to learn…


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> a 2500 dodge with the Cummins has the same rear end as the swr 3500 with the Cummins, only diff is a leaf in the rear spring pack .
> 
> and the planetary gear set is the same as in the dwr.


Same GVWR?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Same GVWR?


Same spring packs?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Same spring packs?


I don't know, I don't have a dodge. I'm asking


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't know, I don't have a dodge. I'm asking





Hydromaster said:


> a 2500 dodge with the Cummins has the same rear end as the swr 3500 with the Cummins, only diff is a leaf in the rear spring pack .
> 
> and the planetary gear set is the same as in the dwr.


"only diff is a leaf in the rear spring pack ."

if one doesn't have a many leaves in the spring pack as the other one, can the one with less carry as much or more?

your a fairly bright individual so im surprised 
We're having this dialogue.
Is 3500>than 2500?

and if I add air bags from a Ford ,
I can carry more than a 4500 in my 2500.


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

Brake size may be diffrent on a dually, which changes the braking ability allowing a greater weight to be towed or hauled


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cvfd277 said:


> Brake size may be diffrent on a dually, which changes the braking ability allowing a greater weight to be towed or hauled


I heard that 4wd has better braking too…


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ill just leave this here......DRW= more stability


----------

